# airport, wifi ou blutooth ????



## troudball (25 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous,
Envisageant d'acquerir un ibook et deja connaisseur des mac pour posseder un biprocesseur, je m'interroge cependant sur les technologie sans fil me permettant de me connecter a internet via ADSL pour par exemple pouvoir me connecter dans ma salle de bain ou dans ma cuisine voir meme au fond de mon jardin.
Un connaisseur pourrait-il m'eclairer sur les avantages et inconvenients des differentes possibilites, wifi, airport ou bluetooth, sont-ce des technologies fiables, quels sont leur porte et que me faut-il acquerir exactement 5modem, routeur, etc...)
Merci d'avance pour vos reponses!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Décembre 2004)

Je suis pas un expert, mais la carte airport express sert au WiFi. En d'autres termes, WiFi et airport c'est la même chose.
La portée est en générale suffisante dans une maison ou un appartement en tout cas.

Pour le bluetooth, je ne sais pas si ça peut servir à se connecter à qqc qui permette d'avoir le net... Si c'est le cas j'en serai un peu étonné, car je pensais que son débit ne le permettait pas.

Eddy


----------



## troudball (25 Décembre 2004)

salut eddy et merci pour ton message
en fait etant novice sur ces technologies, j'aimerai savoir l'installation type (hardware) pour pouvoir me connecter en adsl sans fil jusqu'a 150metres (si c'est possible   )
A+


----------



## regsam (26 Décembre 2004)

Pour une distance de 150m avec Airport, il faut prévoir un ou deux relais à mon avis


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2004)

on n'utilise pas le bluetooth pour internet sans fil.
 il faut tout d'abord que ton ibook soit équipé d'une carte airport (lui permettant de recevoir le signal wifi).
 ensuite plusieurs config sont possible (je part du principe que tu as un modem externe puisque tu parles d'adsl) :
 -tu branches ton modem à une borne airport extreme (produit apple) et te voila avec une connexion internet wifi de 54 Mbps de débit potentiel, dans un cercle de 45 m de diamètre je crois. Donc si tu veux que cela marche à 150 m il faudra un relais de plusieurs bornes airport extreme...
 -ou alors tu achetes un routeur wifi type netgear (mais y a d'autres marques) qui fera le même boulot  qu'une borne airport extreme, apres il faut comparer les prix et les distances de portée du signal...
 -il y a aussi des modem/routeur, donc 2 fonctions en 1 objet (différentes marques)  et qui en plus  possèdent un firewall 

 personellement ma connexion internet adsl est wifi et partagée (entre deux Powerbook G4) et cela fonctionne parfaitement ! mais c'est dans un appartement j'ai pas de jardin  ...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> on n'utilise pas le bluetooth pour internet sans fil.



Si. 
Si tu veux surfer n'importe où via ton GSM en GPRS, un GSM bluetoot compatible est nécessaire. Par exemple le Sonny-Erikson T 630 que plusieurs membres des forums possèdent.  

Bien entendu, à la maison ou à un endroit ou il y a le wifi (Airport) il ne faut pas utiliser son gsm car c'est beaucoup plus lent et BEAUCOUP plus cher mais bon, ça peut dépanner.  

Mon PowerBook est équipé de l'airport et du bluethoot mais je n'utilise celui-ci que pour ma souris bluethoot. 
L'airport est super.


----------



## troudball (26 Décembre 2004)

Merci bien les amis pour vos reponses qui par ailleurs ont ete si rapide!!! 
Me voila bien averti, j'ai tout compris   

allez pour finir une derniere chtite 3 questions :
Donc si j'ai bien compris, la borne airporte fait office de routeur, mais combien de mac peut-on mettre en reseau pour partager la connection internet? 
Peut-on aussi mettre des PC avec des mac? 
Le debit de la connection s'en trouve-t-il divisé par le nombre d'ordinateur reliés a la borne?

Merci et a+


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on aussi mettre des PC avec des mac?
> Le debit de la connection s'en trouve-t-il divisé par le nombre d'ordinateur reliés a la borne?


 La 1ère question, je ne sais pas, mais pour les 2 cités ci -dessus:
 - Oui, faut juste savoir faire la configuration 
 - Pour le débit, je ne sais pas comment la borne airport gère ça, mais si un des ordis branché télécharges un gros fichier par exemple, et qu'un autre vient se connecter pendant ce téléchargement, la vitesse diminuera ça c'est certains! C'est un peu comme un débit d'eau.. si tu divises en plusieurs tuyaux, le débit total reste le même quoi qu'il arrive.. Donc vive le haut débit


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2004)

avec la borne airport extreme : portée 45m pour 50 ordinateurs ! plus le port usb pour partager une imprimante
 avec la borne airport express : portée 45m pour 10 ordinateurs , plus le port usb imprimante, plus la prise jack pour balancer la musique de ton ordi sur ta chaine !
 elles sont bien sur compatibles et tu peux donc les mettre en relais...
 ps pour Foguenne:désolé d'avoir balayé le bluetooth mais ça ne corresspondait pas à ce dont notre nouveau camarade avait besoin (j'ai été un peu vite en besogne, mea culpa...)
 ps pour troudball:il est bizarre ton pseudo...ça sent pas bon , et tu sais apple y ont un site internet (si si !) qui explique bien leurs produits...

 bonnes fêtes à tous et vive Mac Gé !!!


----------



## vincmyl (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai Express et c'est le top


----------



## troudball (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut a tous et merci bien pour vos reponses, je pense qu'on a fait le tourde la question (du moins en ce qui me concerne)  

Sinon boudou, oui oui j'imagine bein que apple.com explique pas mal de chose mais je suis un inconditionnel des forum, pourquoi? parce qu'on y dit aussi ce qu'apple ne dit pas, on a des avis plus objectif sur les produit et puis au bout du compte je ne savais pas qu'airport etait fruit de la firme de cupertino, d'ailleur je pensais qu'il y avait plusieurs alternatives a l'internet sans fil, mais au vu de ce que j'ai lu, airport n'a pas son pareil.

A+ et merci encore


----------



## Sky My Wife (27 Décembre 2004)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> Envisageant d'acquerir un ibook et deja connaisseur des mac pour posseder un biprocesseur, je m'interroge cependant sur les technologie sans fil me permettant de me connecter a internet via ADSL pour par exemple pouvoir me connecter dans ma salle de bain ou dans ma cuisine voir meme au fond de mon jardin.
> Un connaisseur pourrait-il m'eclairer sur les avantages et inconvenients des differentes possibilites, wifi, airport ou bluetooth, sont-ce des technologies fiables, quels sont leur porte et que me faut-il acquerir exactement 5modem, routeur, etc...)
> Merci d'avance pour vos reponses!!!!


 Salut,
Airport c'est wifi. 
Celà dit j'ai un réseau airport à la maison et j'ai installé deux réseaux airport sur deux sites de mon travail et c'est génial de simplicité. Tu arrive dans un lieu avec ton portable en mode veille, tu ouvre le portable, il trouve le réseau (tout seul) et tu peux déjà surfer ou regarder tes mails. 
A la maison j'ai une borne airport et un modem adsl et ça suffit pour pouvoir surfer partout, y compris dans le jardin (quand le temps le permet, pas aujourd'hui où il y a 30 cm de neige et le blizard "vous avez dit blizard ?") Et pour partager avec mes deux mac la même imprimante jet d'encre...

Au travail, j'ai deux bornes airport par site, (ce sont des maisons de quatre étages avec des mac à tous les étages...) Il y a une imprimante laser hp ethernet branchée sur une des bornes, sur lauqelle tous les ordis impriment leurs documents. Il y a 3 emac, 1 powermac et deux portables powerbook par site qui travaillent en même temps, tous sans fil sur airport. Téléchargement, surf, échange de fichiers par "rendez-vous" et impression tout se passe sur ce petit réseau sans fil, sur une ligne basique adsl avec un modem tout simple à 200 frs (suisses) A part ça il y a deux portables qui viennent de temps en temps, (le mien) et un PC équipé wifi qui peut aussi surfer et imprimer sur le même réseau airport.

Au travail, question sécurité, les bornes sont paramétrées pour n'accueillir que les cartes airport désignées, donc un intru ne peut pas entrer, ni utiliser le réseau.

Je reste à ta disposition pour plus d'informations.

Bien à toi.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Décembre 2004)

Sky My Wife> J'ai voulu faire un peu comme toi, mais en me contentant d'une clé USB WiFi sur le PC et ma carte airport intégré au iBook. (cf mon topic )
 Du coup, je commence à douter.. Si ton iBook crée un réseau, il peut utiliser la connection d'un ordi qui s'est connecté à ce réseau ou pas?


----------



## bgali (27 Décembre 2004)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Airport c'est wifi.
> A la maison j'ai une borne airport et un modem adsl et ça suffit pour pouvoir surfer partout,
> Je reste à ta disposition pour plus d'informations



Et avec cette installation tu as internet "haut débit" ???? 512, ou 1024, ou2048 ???

çà m'intéresse beaucoup


----------



## /la giraffe (27 Décembre 2004)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> Et avec cette installation tu as internet "haut débit" ???? 512, ou 1024, ou2048 ???
> 
> çà m'intéresse beaucoup



Avec airport c'est bien une connexion haut débit qui peut monter en extreme à 54 mo/s (54 mbps)


----------



## bgali (27 Décembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Avec airport c'est bien une connexion haut débit qui peut monter en extreme à 54 mo/s (54 mbps)




Je vois souvent ce "54 mbps", mais çà correspond à quoi par rapport à un 1048 k en adsl.

En fait ce que je voudrais savoir avec certitude c'est si j'aurais la même vitesse de connection avec airport qu'avec mon modem ethernet qui est en ADSL 1048

Ce serait sympa de me faire part de ton expérience


----------



## /la giraffe (27 Décembre 2004)

Eh bien en théorie oui puisque 54 mbps corespond à 5400 Ko donc on est loin du 1024 Ko de ton FAI il faut juste être equipe airport extreme.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Décembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien en théorie oui puisque 54 mbps corespond à 5400 Ko donc on est loin du 1024 Ko de ton FAI il faut juste être equipe airport extreme.


Ta langue a chourfé.
Les débits des FAI sont exprimés en kbps.
Un débit 1024 = 1024 kbps = 128 ko/s. Il s'agit de plus de débits maximum rarement atteints pour des tas de raisons exposées dans ces forums.
Avec ses 54 mbps = 54000 kbps, airport express digère sans problème le débit d'une connection 1024, même si une portion non négligeable du débit de la borne est utilisé à autre chose qu'à la transmission des données proprement dites (c'est qu'il faut aussi en prendre soin...).

En résumé aucun problème avec une airport express et un débit 1024.
le problème est tout autre pour ceux qui ont franchit le pas du très haut débit et avaient une airport de première génération. Là, ça ne suivait plus.

Quant à la distance utile, elle reste très (mais alors très) théorique et dépend considérablement des conditions locales. Il n'y a pas d'autres moyens que de tester. Certains murs porteurs sont de redoutables tueurs de signal.

----------
1 octet = 1 byte = 8 bit
1 ko = 1 kilo-octet = 1024 octet
1 kbps = 1 kilo-bit par seconde = 1000 bit par seconde
1 ko/s = 1 kilo-octet par seconde = 8000 bit par seconde = 8 kbps
1 Mbps = 1 Mega-bit par seconde = 1000000 bit par seconde


----------



## /la giraffe (27 Décembre 2004)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Ta langue a chourfé.
> Les débits des FAI sont exprimés en kbps.
> Un débit 1024 = 1024 kbps = 128 ko/s. Il s'agit de plus de débits maximum rarement atteints pour des tas de raisons exposées dans ces forums.
> Avec ses 54 mbps = 54000 kbps, airport express digère sans problème le débit d'une connection 1024, même si une portion non négligeable du débit de la borne est utilisé à autre chose qu'à la transmission des données proprement dites (c'est qu'il faut aussi en prendre soin...).
> ...



Sorry ma grille de conversion n'était pas tout à fait celle-ci   :rose:


----------



## bgali (27 Décembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Sorry ma grille de conversion n'était pas tout à fait celle-ci   :rose:



Ce n'est pas moi qui t'en blâmerait


----------



## /la giraffe (27 Décembre 2004)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas moi qui t'en blâmerait


 THANKS


----------



## bgali (28 Décembre 2004)

Maintenant que j'ai bien compris le principe d'Airport extreme je voudrais me permettre de demander des renseignements sur la pratique :

J'ai un powermac G5 avec un modem ADSL ethernet
Je vais acheter un iBook

Comment effectuer les branchements et avec quels cables sur la borne Airport extreme pour avoir :

mes 2 mac en réseaux
ma connection ADSL sur mes 2 mac

merci par avance


----------



## fpoil (28 Décembre 2004)

modem connecté en ethernet à la borne (prise lan) puis borne connectée au Pmac en ethernet , ibook communique en wifi avec la borne (borne configurée en dhcp).

Type de cable: entre borne et Powermac, peu importe droit ou croisé

entre modem et borne,tu peux utiliser ton cable actuel.


----------



## bgali (30 Décembre 2004)

Merci fpoil, c'est finallement tout simple quand....on me le dit

Bonne fin d'année !


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> modem connecté en ethernet à la borne (prise lan) puis borne connectée au Pmac en ethernet , ibook communique en wifi avec la borne (borne configurée en dhcp).
> 
> Type de cable: entre borne et Powermac, peu importe droit ou croisé
> 
> entre modem et borne,tu peux utiliser ton cable actuel.


Euh y'aurait pas une erreur la ? Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir une borne AE si on la relie au Pmac en ethernet ???? de toutes façons il n'y a qu'un port ethernet sur la borne donc au choix, soit on la branche sur le modem, soit on la branche sur le Pmac ...

Config classique : Modem ADSL connecté sur port Ethernet de l'AE et tous les ordi connectés en wifi entre eux et au Net grace à la borne AE. C'est pas difficile ...


----------



## bgali (30 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Euh y'aurait pas une erreur la ? Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir une borne AE si on la relie au Pmac en ethernet ???? de toutes façons il n'y a qu'un port ethernet sur la borne donc au choix, soit on la branche sur le modem, soit on la branche sur le Pmac ...
> 
> Config classique : Modem ADSL connecté sur port Ethernet de l'AE et tous les ordi connectés en wifi entre eux et au Net grace à la borne AE. C'est pas difficile ...



OK, comme cela on a internet dans la maison, mais comment fait-on pour mettre les mac en réseaux sans fil via Airport extreme ???


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> OK, comme cela on a internet dans la maison, mais comment fait-on pour mettre les mac en réseaux sans fil via Airport extreme ???


ben normalement si tes macs ont accès à Internet via la borne ils peuvent aussi se voir entre eux ...


----------



## fpoil (30 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Euh y'aurait pas une erreur la ? Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir une borne AE si on la relie au Pmac en ethernet ???? de toutes façons il n'y a qu'un port ethernet sur la borne donc au choix, soit on la branche sur le modem, soit on la branche sur le Pmac ...
> 
> Config classique : Modem ADSL connecté sur port Ethernet de l'AE et tous les ordi connectés en wifi entre eux et au Net grace à la borne AE. C'est pas difficile ...


 
 euh ... pas sur l'airport extreme : il y 1 port wan et 1 port lan (sur l'airport express, il n'y a en effet qu'un seul port...)

 je ne sais pas si bgali a installé une carte airport sur sur son g5 ? l'intérêt du wifi sur un poste fixe peut être limité .....

 sinon pour bgali, dès lors que tout est branché, tu as accès à l'internet et tu as un réseau maison par lequel les machines peuvent communiquer entre elles


----------



## bgali (30 Décembre 2004)

Suite mes recherches par ailleurs j'ai compris comme fpoil.

Ce que je veux c'est relier mon trés prochain achat d'iBook avec mon internet pmac g5 et avoir accés aux fichiers de mon g5

Ok ?


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> euh ... pas sur l'airport extreme : il y 1 port wan et 1 port lan (sur l'airport express, il n'y a en effet qu'un seul port...)


Oups voilà j'ai encore mélangé express et extrème ... pas malin du côté du marketing Apple cette fois-ci.


----------



## fpoil (30 Décembre 2004)

ouais, on en est tous là, entre l'AE et l'AE, très facile de se prendre les pieds dans le tapis sans parler de la carte AE....


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ouais, on en est tous là, entre l'AE et l'AE, très facile de se prendre les pieds dans le tapis sans parler de la carte AE....


 Surtout qu'à l'AE (Apple Expo) y'a plein de tapis 

 Difficile de s'y retrouver... 

 @+
 iota


----------



## bgali (30 Décembre 2004)

Donc j'en reste bien au cablage de fpoil qui me va, en plus, trés bien.

fpoil c'est... au poil


----------

